# Morning suit and photographer



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

I need to rent a morning suit and a photographer for a wedding. Any ideas ?


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

For the Suit I have been told there is a Bridal Shop in Jumeriah Plaza that has tuxedos- they supposedly have the widest selection of rental suits in Dubai so I'm sure they probably have a Mourning Suit!

The Bridal Room. 

They are located in Jumeirah Plaza on the Beach Road (Jumeirah Plaza is the pink mall )

Hope this helps


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A friend of mine is a photographer. I have no idea of her rates or availability but you can PM me with details and your number and I can pass it along if you want. Also, there used to be a suit place in the Dune Centre in Satwa but not sure if it's still there.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I know a lot of professional photographers based in Dubai, so drop me a note if you want more info.


----------

